# Travel on the Lake Shore Limited



## Adam (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi!

My name is Adam and I will be traveling on Amtrak's Lake Shore Limited over Memorial Day Weekend. I will be traveling to Chicago to drive up to Union, IL to visit the Illinois Raiway Museum. I have been a BIG fan of trains in general since my parents lived in a house that sat right off of CSX's right-of-way. Therefore I thought it would be VERY cool to ride a train to see a piece of railroad history.

I will be traveling with one other person, and will be booking a Viewliner Roomette for the trip as a bedroom was too expensive for my small budget. Any information about the route, accomodations, and personal experiences would be very helpful. Also I would like to know what to expect in regards to the promptness of this particular train if that is possible. This is the first time I will be traveling on a train so the more info the better!

Thank you,

Adam


----------



## Amtrak Kid (Jan 15, 2005)

Usually youl find special cars with extra leg room built specificly for this train. These cars also feature larger windows. And you also should expect a diner car and a lounge car(very clean and comfortable). The diner car features a continental breakfast and reasonable priced food. You will have checked baggage and the ride is very smooth but don't stay in the last car, it tends to be bumbier. Also keep in mind to tip your room atendent. Have fun!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 15, 2005)

The Lakeshore limited has a mixed record as far as on time performance, however I will say that I've been lucky and have never been more than 2 hours late.

The diner does not serve a continental breakfast, it serves a full cooked to order breakfast. Especially when you are traveling in a sleeper. In fact all of your meals are included, provided that you take them in the dining car. If you head to the cafe car, then you will pay for anything you buy.

IMHO, the most scenic part of the ride is the trip up the Hudson River from NY to Albany. The second most scenic part is the trip from Albany west to Buffalo, where much of the trip finds you running alongside the Erie Canal.

Watch how much luggage you pack/bring, as the room isn't huge. There is a cubby hole that will hold one medium sized suitcase, and you may be able to slip one under the seats, but much more than that won't fit in the room. So if you have more, then you should consider checking a bag or two.

You should know that the toilet in your room has no door/curtain, so unless you are very good friends, each of you will need to step out into the hall to allow the other person to use the facilities. There are no public restrooms in the sleeper. There is a public shower, which can be interesting in its own right. Ever try washing yourself, with soap, while moving at 79 MPH. The simple rule is one hand for you, one hand for the train.

You mention that you will book, if you are certain of your dates, then book as soon as possible. Every day you delay, could cause the price to rise. Amtrak, like most hotels & airlines, increases the price for a room as the train sells out. But be certain of your dates, as cancelling will result in a 10% penalty if you cancel outright and ask for a refund. If you ask for a future credit, then you will get 100% of your money back, provided that you cancel prior to 7 days before the start of your journe.


----------



## trainrider623 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow! It looks like I will have alot of fun on this train.

Thanks for the advice! I will book ASAP. I will have on carry-on and so will the person I am traveling with. Unfortunately I will not see the stretch in NY as I live in PA. I am glad to hear that the lounge is nice as I will probably be too excited to sleep so I will hang out there.

Fully-cooked to order for Breakfast eh? Thats really nice. How's the food? I hope it's good.

I am looking forward to my trip even more now that I have heard what you two have told me.

Thanks again!

Adam


----------



## dh127 (Jan 16, 2005)

I took the Lakeshore from Chicago to Buffao and back last year just before Memorial Day. It left Chicago an hour late. I think the explanation was they were waiting for the crew to arrive from Toledo. I thought they crew would be based in Chicago, but I guess I was wrong. They didn't have a dining car going east, but did have a lounge car further forward, and there was another car that had a lounge counter further back in the train.

I was in a Viewliner that was destined for New York, and I believe up front were other cars destined for Boston. I had just gotten back to Chicago from taking the Texas Eagle down to Texas. I liked the Viewliner car more than the Superliner on the Texas Eagle, although I liked the lounge car and diner more on the Eagle.

Leaving Chicago at about 8:30, it was dark, so after going through Chicago, there wasn't a lot to see. I woke up somewhere around Cleveland the next morning, and I thought it was interesting going past Erie to see the plant where GE makes locomotives. The Viewliner cars were assembled at Hornell NY which is about 20 miles from where I was heading, and the car attendant's wife was from a town about five miles from there, so I had to drive down to look at the plant. For breakfast going east they had a choice of items in the lounge type car. I'm not sure it was a lounge. It had coach type seats on the rear end, with two on one side and one on the other, so I suspect it was some sort of business class car. There was a food service counter in the middle, and some tables in the front end. I know I walked through about five coach cars to see the other lounge, and it was arranged differently.

It was an hour or so late getting into Buffalo going east, but that means instead of getting off at about 6:30 AM, it was more like 7:30 or 8:00 AM. That didn't bother me at all.

Coming back, it was supposed to arrive at Buffalo (Depew) at about 11:30 PM, but was delayed and arrived about 1:00 AM. There was a lot of activity on the tracks by the station though with quite a few trains going past while waiting. There was a small group of guys who had their scanners and seemed to know what trains they were, so it must be a good spot for watching trains. It was the CSX tracks going by the station, and not that far south were NS tracks. Coming back west, I vaguelly recall looking out the window the next morning and we were at Toledo, and later I recall noticing the South Bend station, but until getting into the Chicago area there didn't seem to be that much to see. Lots of railyards in the Indiana portion, plus some casinos along the lake, and it was interesting to see the skyline coming into view coming into Chicago.

I think I'd want to take that particular trip for the whole run to New York to see all of the scenary though, as the Chicago to Buffalo run is mostly at night with not that much to see. I think coming back it was maybe two hours late, so it got in around 11:00 instead of around 9:00. Since I was continuing onto Milwaukee it wasn't that much of a problem, as instead of taking the 11:20 to Milwaukee, I just waited for the 1:00. One advantage of living in a city with multiple train options between here and Chicago.

I was traveling alone, and going out slept in the top bunk of the roomette (it wasn't called a roomette last spring though). It was the same size as the lower bunk. Coming back they had already made the lower bunk up so I used that. Using the upper bunk left more room down below for moving, and it was easy to move the upper bunk up and down for more headroom. There was a dining car on the trip back west, and it had the usual menu choices, and was alright. I'm pretty sure it was a Heritage dining car, and it wasn't as spacious as the Superliner diner I had been on the previous week. It was a lot of fun though, and I'd do it again.

Have fun on your trip. dh


----------



## trainrider623 (Jan 16, 2005)

Do you remember stopping in Erie, PA, DH? I am just curious as to what type of station it is. The info on Amtrak.com is kinda vague as to actual service to the station. I would appreciate any details you can give.

Yeah the only thing I regret about living in Erie, PA is the fact that I will board at night and will not be able to see much. O well, depending on how this trip goes I woulod like to run the whole route all the way to New York and Boston.

I have done some reading on both Grand Central Terminal and Penn Station. Considering what I have read I would like to see both places and then maybe tour NY.

Hearing all of your different experiences about travel with Amtrak, I am getting more excited about my trip! One other thing, I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the stretch between ERI and CHI is like in regards to smooth or rough. Thanks!!


----------



## dh127 (Jan 17, 2005)

Trainrider, I recall going past Erie on the way eastward, but don't recall much about what the station looked like. I don't recall it at all heading back west, but I know I was asleep by then. Interestingly, the people who were sitting across from me in the diner the next morning had gotten on the train in Erie, and the fellow was familiar with where the GE locomotive plant was located.

I have this vaque recollection that there is a way in the official Amtrak website where you can pick a route, like the Lakeshore Limited, and for a lot of the cities, they have a link where you can click on the given station, and they sometimes have a picture, and it gives some information about what amenities are at the station, although some of the times shown can't be right.

dh


----------



## RichBohlman (Jan 17, 2005)

Check this site as it might give you the station pictures your looking for:

AMTRAK STATION PICTURE SITE

Hope this helped -


----------



## trainrider623 (Jan 17, 2005)

WOW Rich, Thanks!! I have lived here all of my life and have never even seen the station!!

Well DH thanks for the info! I was just concerned about what kind of stop it was. I guess I worry too much. Probably because I am new to this whole train travel thing. 

Was anybody awake enough to remember what the ride was like?  Rough or smooth, etc.? Just curious.


----------



## Rile (Jan 21, 2005)

I have traveled the Lake Shore Limited numerous times the last several years between Cleveland and Chicago or Cleveland and Boston.

It is usually pretty good on-time to Cleveland from the east. From Cleveland it looses some time especially around Toledo and then the last 20 miles into Chicago. You'll see the city but it will still take 45-60 minutes to get to Union Station.

Nobody has mentioned it but if you can get your hands on one of those portable scanners used by race fans, I can set it up to listen to the crew as well as dispatchers and other train personnel in the area. I've traveled over 31,000 miles in 8 years and keep one all the time.

Here's another tip about the sleeping room. It has an outlet for you to plug something ike a laptop into but the outlet is recessed so if your plug is large it might not fit. Go to a hardware store and get a multi-plug that is square.......not long. It fits and works well.

The track in Indiana has been very rough the last several years. I don't know it CSX has improved it or not recently.

I may be wrong but I thought there was a rest room in the sleeper next to the shower.

If you haven't booked the trip yet, try to specify that you want the number 3.4,5,or 6 rooms. They are in the middle of the car, away from the wheels and away from the coffee machine....alot quieter.

Most importantly, if you are traveling back in a sleeper, make sure you take advantage of Chicago Union Stations Metropolitan Lounge. All first class ticket holders (sleeper car people) can use it. It has free refreshments, nice rest room facitities, free baggage storage and you are escorted to the train before everyone else starts heading for it. In fact, most people aren't aware of this but, if you arrive from a sleeper car but are changing trains to a coach seat, you can still avail yourself of the perk.

Most of all, don't get in any hurry. That's why you are on the train. Have fun. I've never introduced anyone to Amtrak travel yet that hasn't wanted to travel that way again.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 21, 2005)

Rile said:


> Nobody has mentioned it but if you can get your hands on one of those portable scanners used by race fans, I can set it up to listen to the crew as well as dispatchers and other train personnel in the area.  I've traveled over 31,000 miles in 8 years and keep one all the time.


A scanner can be very nice to have, I never leave home without mine. I happen to own a Radio Shack model, but there are other fine choices too. You can find more info on scanners and a list of all the Amtrak frequencies by route over at On Track On Line.



Rile said:


> I may be wrong but I thought there was a rest room in the sleeper next to the shower.


Well every bedroom has a toilet, including the attendant's bedroom, which is directly across the hall from the shower. However there are no public restrooms in the Viewliner sleeper car.


----------



## trainrider623 (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Rile! I was thinking of taking my laptop and one of those square surge protectors. When I book I will try to get something in the middle of the car as the less motion there is the better for the person that is going with me.

I will not be in a hurry, as I want to enjoy the trip. Believe me I will more than likely enjoy the ride as I have been a fan of trains since I was 2. It has been a dream of mine to actually take a train and go on my own vacation, therefore this trip will be AWESOME!!

I like hearing about all the experiences you folks have had. Keep it coming! Thanks again!


----------



## rile42 (Jan 22, 2005)

That is a very good idea about the surger protector especially if it connects to the outlet with a short cord. That will eliminate the problem with the recess of the outlet.

Have fun.


----------



## trainrider623 (Feb 24, 2005)

Just wanted to let ya'll know that my trip is for sure now!! I just received my tickets yesterday. I booked a Viewliner Roomette both ways. I will be riding in Room No.# 1 on Car No.# 4910 from Erie to Chicago; I will be riding in Room No.# 3 on Car No.# 4811.

Just a few details I thought you folks might want to see.

I will post a travelogue once I take the trip.


----------



## dpb (Jan 18, 2008)

Rile said:


> If you haven't booked the trip yet, try to specify that you want the number 3.4,5,or 6 rooms. They are in the middle of the car, away from the wheels and away from the coffee machine....alot quieter.


A few questions:

1. This comment is about three years old. Would people say it still holds?

2. Do some of these rooms have a better view of the scenery, either NYP>CHI or CHI>NYP, or does the orientation of the sleeper car vary on different runs?

3. Is tipping for *checked* luggage considered usual?

Thanks!


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 18, 2008)

dpb said:


> A few questions:
> 1. This comment is about three years old. Would people say it still holds?


Most likely.



dpb said:


> 2. Do some of these rooms have a better view of the scenery, either NYP>CHI or CHI>NYP, or does the orientation of the sleeper car vary on different runs?


Hmmm... Someone else oughtta answer that...



dpb said:


> 3. Is tipping for *checked* luggage considered usual?


In my opinion ONLY, no - you typically won't see the person putting your luggage up there or taking it out. You'll drop it off at a window and pick it up at a window or claim spot. Besides, they can be SO dirty, you'll want to save your cash to clean up your bags when you get home. Again, just from what I've seen...


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 18, 2008)

VentureForth said:


> In my opinion ONLY, no - you typically won't see the person putting your luggage up there or taking it out. You'll drop it off at a window and pick it up at a window or claim spot. Besides, they can be SO dirty, you'll want to save your cash to clean up your bags when you get home. Again, just from what I've seen...


Rode the _*Rocky Mountaineer*_ several years ago. They have a great checked baggage process. It is loaded in a nice clean semi-truck and driven to the final destination. Just as clean when we arrived as when we left.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 21, 2008)

dpb said:


> 2. Do some of these rooms have a better view of the scenery, either NYP>CHI or CHI>NYP, or does the orientation of the sleeper car vary on different runs?


The cars could be set facing either direction, so there is no way to "pick a correct side". That being said, you can hope that your room is facing west from ALB-NYP or NYP-ALB. Most of this segment is right along the Hudson River, on the east shore of the river! 

I also hear that some of the stretch between BUF and CLE is along the shore (or within sight) or Lake Erie to the north (right side west, left side east). However, I was asleep most of the time, as it was night when I took it last in this segment.


----------



## RRrich (Feb 23, 2008)

We decided to take the train for our annual trip from St Louis, MO to Albany, NY. Going via Chicago then onto the Lake Shore Limited. We will have a bedroom on the Limited - I understand that food is included. East bound we will board the LSL at 10 PM and get off the next day at 3:40PM. Will they serve us Breakfast & Lunch? On the return we will be on the LSL from 7:05PM to 9:45AM - Breakfast only?

Now to find some discount codes to save me some $$$$


----------



## AlanB (Feb 23, 2008)

RRrich said:


> We decided to take the train for our annual trip from St Louis, MO to Albany, NY. Going via Chicago then onto the Lake Shore Limited. We will have a bedroom on the Limited - I understand that food is included. East bound we will board the LSL at 10 PM and get off the next day at 3:40PM. Will they serve us Breakfast & Lunch? On the return we will be on the LSL from 7:05PM to 9:45AM - Breakfast only?
> Now to find some discount codes to save me some $$$$


You'll get breakfast and lunch going east, as well as a wine & cheese tasting prior to departure from Chicago. Make sure that you're in the Metropolitan Lounge before 8:00 PM so as to get the early boarding priviledge and the wine tasting. They also have cider if you're not into wine.

Coming back west you should get dinner out of Albany, if you want a late dinner, and breakfast the next morning.

As a sleeping class passenger you are entitled to utilize Amtrak's first class lounge in Chicago. These lounges are a nice quiet refuge in the often-bustling train station. They have nice plush chairs, newspapers, TV's, free soft drinks, juices, coffee, tea and clean safe bathrooms. They also allow you to board your train before the rest of the masses.

In Chicago the lounge is called the "Metropolitan Lounge". It is located on the lower level of Union Station, which is also the track level. If you are standing in front of the Amtrak ticket windows, then the Amtrak waiting area is to your left. When you enter the main Amtrak waiting area through a sliding glass door, just walk forward and slightly to the left. There should be another sliding glass door along with a sign, unless they've changed the entrance in the last few months. Again, just show your tickets and relax.

They'll also give you a card that contains the time that you need to return to the lounge by, in order to board the train and not miss it. If you do leave the lounge, take this card with you as it is also your pass for reentering the lounge. Just wave it at the attendants as you walk in and one will usually look up and acknowledge you and the card. Note the Chicago lounge can be very busy and it sometimes can be hard to get a seat, but you still get the free stuff and priority boarding.

Note: They may make you leave your carry-on bags in the luggage room inside the lounge, if the lounge is very crowded. There is a redcap manning this room who will give you a claim check for your bags, such that you can claim them shortly before you board the train. One nice advantage of this is the fact that you can park your carryon bags here, while you wander around Chicago and do lunch, assuming that your trains arrive on time.

Odds are that it will be more costly to rebook things if a discount code ever does show up, compared to what you already have right now without a discount code. Prices rise as the train fills up, so it's rare that a discount code found a month or two after booking, actually makes it cheaper to cancel the original reservation and book a new one. And that assumes that there are any bedrooms even left to book if/when the discount code shows up.


----------



## adam_aussie (Feb 24, 2008)

Have just taken a 'virtual tour' of a viewliner roomette from the amtrak website and there seems to be a small television monitor/screen of sorts in each roomette. (on the wall opposite the sink)

Would be interested to know more about this tv monitor:

-what can be viewed on it?

- is it available on all trains?

Also a question regarding meals:

-can food be taken into sleeping accommodation?

eg. ordering a meal and then taking it from the dining car to eat in your room?

thanks.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 24, 2008)

adam_aussie said:


> Have just taken a 'virtual tour' of a viewliner roomette from the amtrak website and there seems to be a small television monitor/screen of sorts in each roomette. (on the wall opposite the sink)Would be interested to know more about this tv monitor:
> 
> -what can be viewed on it?
> 
> - is it available on all trains?


Sadly most of the screens have now been removed from the Viewliner sleepers. They used to show movies that were no longer in the theatres, but not yet released to HBO and cable companies like that. Back when they were still in use, they could be found on all trains that used Viewliner sleeping cars. The screens were never in the Superliner sleeping cars.



adam_aussie said:


> Also a question regarding meals:-can food be taken into sleeping accommodation?
> 
> eg. ordering a meal and then taking it from the dining car to eat in your room?


Most dining car crews won't let you take your meal back to your room, although some do. However, you can ask your sleeping car attendant to bring your meals to your room. Note that by doing so, you cut out what many people believe is one of the best parts of riding the rails, interaction with your fellow passengers. Also some attendants resent this if one isn't visibly handicapped. They aren't supposed to resent it, but nonetheless some do because they have to work harder now. If you do ask the attendant to bring you a meal or several meals, I highly recommend tipping them for that service at that time. That tip should be above and beyond what you tip them at the end of the trip for doing their regular duties, assuming that they have performed those duties.


----------



## RRrich (Feb 24, 2008)

I understand that there is a code that will get me 20% off the LSL if you go thru New York - I'll be going Chicago to Pittgsfield MA so I think I will go to a local Amtrak station and maybe have him add the discount to the ticket. I figure it is worth a try!


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 21, 2008)

Adam said:


> Hi!My name is Adam and I will be traveling on Amtrak's Lake Shore Limited over Memorial Day Weekend. I will be traveling to Chicago to drive up to Union, IL to visit the Illinois Raiway Museum. I have been a BIG fan of trains in general since my parents lived in a house that sat right off of CSX's right-of-way. Therefore I thought it would be VERY cool to ride a train to see a piece of railroad history.
> 
> I will be traveling with one other person, and will be booking a Viewliner Roomette for the trip as a bedroom was too expensive for my small budget. Any information about the route, accomodations, and personal experiences would be very helpful. Also I would like to know what to expect in regards to the promptness of this particular train if that is possible. This is the first time I will be traveling on a train so the more info the better!
> 
> ...


Adam,

I'm about to take my 1st train trip also and have a feeling I may want to do more of it. I used to work in Saratoga Springs, NY a  nd think I'd like to ck. that area out by rail.

Please post your trip so I can get a feel for it!!!

Thanx


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 21, 2008)

RRrich said:


> I understand that there is a code that will get me 20% off the LSL if you go thru New York - I'll be going Chicago to Pittgsfield MA so I think I will go to a local Amtrak station and maybe have him add the discount to the ticket. I figure it is worth a try!


There is a promo code for going through New York State, but it is *only for New York State stations*! For example Albany to Buffalo or New York to Rochester. It can not be used outside of New York (like Syracuse, NY to Erie, PA).


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Apr 21, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Note: They may make you leave your carry-on bags in the luggage room inside the lounge, if the lounge is very crowded. There is a redcap manning this room who will give you a claim check for your bags, such that you can claim them shortly before you board the train. One nice advantage of this is the fact that you can park your carryon bags here, while you wander around Chicago and do lunch, assuming that your trains arrive on time.


Does the Boston ClubAcela offer a similar service for holding onto carryons while you wander around the city? I'm thinking it might work well to arrive at South Station plenty early just to leave time in case anything goes wrong getting to the station etc, and then go for a walk in downtown Boston to kill some time.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 21, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Note: They may make you leave your carry-on bags in the luggage room inside the lounge, if the lounge is very crowded. There is a redcap manning this room who will give you a claim check for your bags, such that you can claim them shortly before you board the train. One nice advantage of this is the fact that you can park your carryon bags here, while you wander around Chicago and do lunch, assuming that your trains arrive on time.
> ...


Well it's not a special room, much less a room manned by a redcap. But you can usually leave your bags in the Club Acela Lounge, assuming that you can gain access to the lounge.


----------

